# My vintage El Primero was getting lonely...



## VinDefy (Jan 5, 2014)

My vintage El Primero was getting a bit lonely between all my vintage Defy's, so I bought a second El Primero. :-d

This time I managed to pick up a 01.0200.415. It is certainly not the rarest El Primero of the seventies, but it is probably one of the more emblematic El Primero's that were made.

























Kind regards,
VinDefy


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome addition! Congrats on your new old El Primero!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations, looks great, a great vintage El Primero b-)


----------

